# Starsmash - WH40K - Reading - 5th/6th October



## spikydavid

WH40K tournament in Reading, at the Spiky Club. 1500 points, five games, two days, on the 5th & 6th of October

Rules pack and entry details at Starsmash 2013 - Spiky Club


----------



## spikydavid

Hi, four and a bit weeks to go before the event itself, and two a bit weeks before ticket prices go up...


----------



## spikydavid

With just two weeks to go, the early bird offer is no longer available, and ticket prices have gone up

However, we have also decided to sell tickets for single days. If you can only make one day, we're happy to have you. You won't be eligible for the main tournament prize, but we will have prizes for best player on each day - plus you get to play, which is the most important thing!


----------

